# Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?



## Uli (6. Mai 2007)

hallo,
sind eure seerosen schon am blühen?ich habe heute meine erste entdeckt.
gruß uli


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Hallo Uli,

noch nicht ganz... aber die erste Knospe ist nach der Auffüllung von 7000 Litern (vor 7Tagen) heute wieder aufgetaucht.
Mal sehen, wann sie sich "die Ehre" gibt.
Knospen hab ich beim Düngen dafür noch einige gesehen. 

Ich gratuliere jedenfalls zur Ersten Blüte für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Frank (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Hi Uli,

 

Bei mir tut sich noch nix. Hab bisher nur eine Knospe entdeckt. Und die ist an der Seerose von Annett.  
Meine beiden letztes Jahr gekauften Zwerge haben zwar schon ein paar Blätter oben, zeigen aber noch keinerlei Knospen. :?


----------



## Uli (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

hallo annett,
dann wird es ja auch nicht mehr lange dauern bis die erste blüte kommt.
warum hast du 7000 liter nachgefüllt?
gruß uli


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Weil die schon zum zweiten mal verdunstet waren... ich hab kein Leck - hoffe ich jedenfalls. 

Es hat bis auf 4mm seit Wochen nicht geregnet. Dazu wehte ein kräftiger und trockener Ostwind... die Felder sprechen Bände (die ersten Bestände sterben ab).
Aber ab Morgen solls ja besser werden. :beeten:


----------



## Petra (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Hallo ihr lieben

Meine seerosen davon eine von der Lieben Netten Annett hat auch schon Knospen und viele Blätter nur Blühen tut noch keine davon musste auch Wasser im Teich nachfüllem wegen der verdunstung aber jetzt ist alles wieder gut .
Morgen soll es bei uns auch regen geben zum glück denn so kann es ja nicht weiter gehen .
Die bauern bei uns sind schon echt am verzweifeln und wenn ich erlich bin wir brauche mindestens 4-5 Tage regen auch wenn so mancher sagt das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Uli (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

hi,
da ich letzte woche samstag auch noch 400-500qm wiese eingesaeht habe und die morgens und abends sprengel,verbrauche ich im moment auch wahnsinnig viel wasser.am freitag habe ich das erste grün da gesichtet,noch ein paar tage und dann isses ne richtige wiese.mit der verdunstung merke ich nich nicht ganz so stark da ich täglich nachfülle.ohne brunnen waere ich jetzt aufgeschmissen.
gruß uli


----------



## Theo8483 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Hallo,

bei mir sind auch schon zwei Blütenknospen auf dem Weg nach oben.. ich schätze in zwei bis drei Tagen blühen sie. Das mit der Verdunstung nervt mich im moment auch, habe meinen Teich ja neu angelegt und innerhalb von drei wochen ist einiges verdunstet.. da ich am Rand ne wirkliche "Flachzone" hab standen die Pflanzen schon fast ganz im trockenen  . Aber schnell den Garteschlauch gezückt und aufgefüllt. Es wird Zeit für einen richtigen Regen.:beeten:


----------



## Uli (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

hi,
da habt ihr recht das regen unbedingt nötig ist.hier in dortmund soll es angeblich ja schon heute nacht regnen.
gruß uli


----------



## Uli (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

hallo,
das ich dieses jahr wieder mit einer seerosenblüte am 6 mai rechnen kann,kann ich wohl vergessen.dieses jahr ist wohl alles später dran als letztes jahr.na ja,wenigstens sind schon ein paar blätter da.
gruß uli


----------



## Teichheini (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Leider nur kleine Blätter zu sehen


----------



## Uli (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

hallo heinz-günter,
du wohnst ja auch im dortmunder osten 
gruß uli


----------



## Rambo (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe gehört das man Seerosen auch einfach auf den Teichboden legen kann und sie würden dann noch besser wachsen als in Körben. Ist das richtig?

merci

gr. rambo


----------



## Meisterjäger (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Meine hat gerade mal ein Blatt oben! Und das auch erst seit ein paar Tagen!
von Knospen ist noch überhaupt noch nichts zu sehen!
Mache ich etwas verkehrt?
Die Rose steht vür gewöhnlich in 1,5m Tiefe.
Seid Mitte April habe ich sie in die Flachwasserzone gestellt (ca 40cm Tiefe)


----------



## chr1z (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

bei meinen sind schon 2 knospen erkennbar.


----------



## Redlisch (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Hallo,
 meine 5 Seerosen sind alle unterschiedlich weit.
Die erste hat 5 Blätter oben, die 2. zwei die 3. eines und die 4. und 5. treiben mit 5 Blättern gerade mal aus.

Aber man kann im Moment zusehen wie alles wächst.

Axel


----------



## Kurt (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

dies Jahr ist wohl ein ganz anderes Jahr - nach der Frühblüte von Marille im Februar hat wurde alles andere durch die Kälte und Nässe auf spätere Zeit verschoben.  Meine Marillen sind schon ca. 2-3 cm groß, aber Seerosenknospen sehe ich auch noch keine - kann aber nicht mehr lange dauern .
Letztes Jahr war die Natur etwa 14 Tage früher dran (ausgenommen Marillen): die erste __ RIngelnatter wurde gesichtet, __ Fieberklee blühte, Kaulquappen 'grasten'  bereits mitte April  - Schwimmtemperatur war auch schon viel früher erreicht. 

Aber es nutzt eh nix - die Natur nimmt ihren Lauf und wir können nur abwarten und dann um so mehr genießen.
"Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude" - sagen manche, aber ich kann gut verstehen, wenns einigen schon zu lange dauert.

Lassen wir der Natur ihren Lauf und freuen uns über jeden Moment .........

Ich habe jedenfalls den Abend am Teich genossen, nach strenger Woche.
Auch wenn 'nur' Fieberklee, Dotterblume und Gräser blühen - wir wissen, der neue Teichzyklus hat begonnen und wir 'Teichianer' können und dürfen ihne miterleben.

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt


----------



## Meisterjäger (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Wie ist das denn eigentlich mit dem Düngen der Seerose?
Wann macht man das und womit?
Muß man das überhaupt machen?


----------



## Uli (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

hallo meisterjäger,
da gibt es so düngestäbchen,ich habe aber bisher noch nie gedüngt.aber da wird sich schon jemand melden der schon mal gedüngt hat.
gruß uli


----------



## Annett (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Hi,

ich nehme sowas: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/24816&d=1209362019
Gibts z.B. günstig bei Aldi-Nord oder teurer von Osmocote im Bau- und Gartenmarkt.
Ich habs letztes WE getan und tu das jedes Frühjahr. Das Substrat in den Eimern ist schon lange "ausgelaugt".


----------



## Eugen (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Hallöle,

bei mir "blüht" ist noch gar nichts.
Aber meine M.chromatella schiebt schon 2 Knospen hoch.   

Foto 

Meine Minis und Halbzwerge warten, trotz Düngung mit Düngekegel, noch auf besseres Wetter.


----------



## Uli (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

hallo,
bei mir ist schon einiges an blüten da.
gruß uli


----------



## Eugen (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Der Hagel hat gestern abend zwar einiges zerschossen

Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto 


aber die Blüten haben es überlebt

Foto  Foto


----------



## Doris (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Hallo zusammen

Die Seerose in unserem Pflanzenfilter hat heute morgen ihre erste Knospe geöffnet.
Dadurch daß sie nicht so tief im Wasser liegt, bekommt sie wohl viel mehr Licht.

     ​
Die Seerosen im grossen Teich zeigen nur einige Blätter.
Und wenn unsere Fische wieder auf den Geschmack kommen, werden wir wohl wie im letzten Jahr nur Seerosenblüten und keine Seerosenblätter mehr haben:evil


----------



## Petra (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Hallo

Jetzt gerade habe ich ein Foto von meiner ersten Seerose gemacht.
Es sind noch mehr Knospen da,die vieleicht in den nächsten Tagen offen gehen.

Wünsche allen ein Schönes WE.


----------



## Ha-Jo (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind Eure Seerosen schon am blühen?*

Hallo,
nach dem gestrigen Hagel, der die ersten Blüten zerstört hat, ist eine übrig geblieben, an der ich mich erfreuen kann. 

Fast alle Blätter sind durch den Hagel beschädigt.  Sollte man sie sofort abtrennen, oder erst wenn sie welken?

Trotzdem schönes Wochenende.

Ha-Jo


----------

